

Funion - a unioning filesystem written in Haskell - nathanwiegand
http://nathanwiegand.com/wp/2010/04/introducing-funion/

======
crux_
Relevant if you're on linux and want something more mature:

<http://www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu/project-unionfs.html>

